# Conceiving after c section positive stories



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,

I had two ivfs and got pregnant on my second attempt. I now have a beautiful 9 month old baby girl. I had a
s section in January 2013. We are thinking about a sibling for my little girl. We want to start another ivf next year (probably summer time). 

Does having a c section have a negative impact on your next ivf (I.e. will it effect  the  embryo transfer, implantation , etc).

I would like to hear from women who had a successful ivf after section and what your clinic advised you (with regards to ivf after section)?

Thanks 

Xx


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello sashaj, having a c section has no detrimental effect on successful ivf after giving birth. 
I have my 22mth dd via icsi - I also had c section birth,  I am now currently 8wks pregnant with a sibling for my little one.
I have also opted for vaginal birth this baby if possible. 

Goodluck with your cycle next year


P x


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you princess. That's reassuring. Congratulation on your pregnancy. I have heard that the scar tissue on the uterus can effect plantation. 

Can I ask you what the said about your birth choice? I was also thinking about natural birth if I get pregnant but my hospital is not that keen on natural birth after section. Xx


----------

